# The replacement of Okinawan kata in Soo Bahk Do



## Makalakumu (Dec 9, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone out there knows anything about where the American Soo Bahk Do federation is in regards to replacing the Okinawan kata with the hyungs that Hwang Kee created?  How far into the process are they?  Are they still considering it?  Is it finished?  If so, how does this change the art?

My teacher dropped out of the federation in 2001, so I have been out of touch with the latest news.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## mattkulma (Dec 10, 2005)

Well i don't know about replacing them but what is happening tho is that in the dan ranks we shift from focusing on the Phyong-Ahn's to mor the Chil Sung's and Yuk-ro Hungs.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 10, 2005)

mattkulma said:
			
		

> Well i don't know about replacing them but what is happening tho is that in the dan ranks we shift from focusing on the Phyong-Ahn's to mor the Chil Sung's and Yuk-ro Hungs.


 
Master Bill Nelson, a 6th dan in Soo Bahk Do, always used to say that du moon (yuk ro cho dan) was a green belt form temporarily taught at the dan level.  I've heard through the grave vine that eventually, the Okinawan forms will become optional and that this material will be filtered down into the gup ranks.  

Also, I've heard that there is another set of ill soo shik and ho sin shul in the works.  This new material is supposed to reflect the bunkai in the chil sung and yuk ro forms.  

I know the chil sung forms up to sa dan and will soon learn o dan and I know the first yuk ro form.  I am very interested in seeing the new ill soo shik and ho sin shul.


----------

